# Out door wood stove



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm looking at getting one of the outdoor wood stoves...but have some questions.

How does this hook up to the house? I have a gas furnace in the basement and an electric furnace upstairs in the attic.

Also want it hook up to the hot water heater which is gas.

How much water do you need to put in these things to keep them running? I ask that because it talks about how much water the stoves need.

Any other additional info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

We have a Central Boiler out door wood burner. The way they hook to the house is there is an insulated pipe that goes underground with 2 lines inside it. An in and an out for water circulation. We have a propane furnace in the basement so we have a heat exchanger in the bonnet of the furnace. The blower blows past the heat exchanger and you have heat. The water heater part is simple a tube inside a tube basically. The water from your water heater runs on the inside tube and the water from your outdoor burner runs in the outside tube encircling the other tube. We simply love our burner. I believe ours holds 450 gal. Of water which circulates at 185 degrees. Mind you ours is about 8 or 9 years old and I am sure they have made some improvements on them. My friends just installed a different brand and they have to fill twice a day. We do once a day and in milder temps once every 2-3 days. Do research these they do vary a lot but Central Boiler is wonderful.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much. I still have lots of research to do...but this helps alot.


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Too bad you don't use hot water to heat your place! 

You could heat your home using low temp hot water or less wood outside. The key is double the tubing inside the radiators and a fan to blow of the heat built into the system. Pex tubing is cheap and easy to use!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Hubby and I did the instillation ourselves so he can answer any questions you may have. Yes if you have a boiler system now it is much easier to install. We also put a heat exchanger in our garage so we can heat the garage when needed.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Will you be cutting your own wood? Buying it, even by the semi will be very expensive to heat.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

haley1 said:


> Will you be cutting your own wood? Buying it, even by the semi will be very expensive to heat.


We cut our own wood for several years. Hubby is getting older so this year we bought a semi load at $80.00 per cord. We figure that 12 cord will last us 3-4 years which figures out to $400.00 per year. Pretty cheap for heat and hot water I think.


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Making changes now are usually more expensive. Rarely do things get less after considering your investment already made. 

Worked for a guy that was on a first name basis with Beckett oil burners and taught me that water beats air to heat a home as far as comfort.


----------



## peter-1959 (Sep 29, 2013)

i have a central boiler too, it cost me about 1500 a year to heat this old farm house as i live on top of a hill. it,s nice and cozy all winter long. when we use to heat with propane we had to keep it cooler because the 1st year we were here it cost us 3200/year and that was keeping it at 60-65 deg. we have put new windows and insulation in which has helped greatly. i intend to do a lot more with solar hot water heat as i have a good southern view for it. the other thing i intend is get the plans from murfy,s waste oil out of canada as the farmers around here will almost give you the waste oil. not only does it give me more choices for heating but it save my expensive wood for the coldest parts of the winter here in s.w wisconsin. as i have the hot water heater hooked to it and i intend to put in a driveway melting system in for in front of the garage so i can leave it on when it snows so i can get my tractor mounted snow-blower out of the garage after a heavy snow that left me a 5ft drift two yrs. ago.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

i have a hardy outdoor woodburner going on 5 years now they do require maintnence and they use alot of wood if i had to buy wood i would look at other options


----------



## Robb40 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have an outdoor forced air wood heater. They are a lot more efficient than boilers and make a lot less smoke. But, I am not sure if you can get one with a water heating coil. Mine draws cold air from the home's return air system and the hot air comes into the house through one large register in the main room. It spreads through the house by convection. It does use quite a bit less wood than a boiler. But, the arrangement may not work in all houses. The heat isn't ducted to the rooms. You just leave the doors open. I like keeping the dirty wood and ashes outside.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocktown Gal said:


> I'm looking at getting one of the outdoor wood stoves...but have some questions.
> 
> How does this hook up to the house? I have a gas furnace in the basement and an electric furnace upstairs in the attic.
> 
> ...


move it right up close to the house and run the pipe inside and let her rip , Really ??


----------



## dolfan (Aug 3, 2013)

I am wanting to get something like you guys have. I have talked to Central Boilers dealer and he said the total would be about $8000.00,i was thinking/hoping $5000.00 the most. My neighbor got a used insulated stove and made a small metal building and had a hvac guy hook it up about $1000.00 or so. Don't like the way the hvac ductwork is going into the house but i want to do something like this


----------



## buckshot32000 (Jun 20, 2013)

i had to bust up this thread but im trying to install a hardy owb and i cant get the new thermostat to make my existing electric furnace blow i have a relay guess im not wiring it right any help would be appreciated


----------

